# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  السيرة العذبة...في أمّ المؤمنين سودة بنت زمعة

## هوازن العتيبيه

السيرة العذبة...في أمّ المؤمنين سودة بنت زمعة
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتهالحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه ومن تلاه 
أما بعد..
بعد توفيق من الكريم المنان ..وبعد إنتهائنا من سيرة خديجة بنت خويلدٍ على التمام..اقترح عليّ بعض الخلّان..أن أدلف إلى زوجة أخرى من زوجاتِ محمد عليه الصلاة والسلّام
فلم أكن عن الخيرة قطيعة.. ولا للعلمِ منيعة ,
فسأمضي بكتابة السير المباركة لزوجات النبي أجمعين .. بإذن الله العزيز الكريم
سائلةً الله التوفيق والإخلاص

----------


## هوازن العتيبيه

خير جمعه ...مع سودة بنتِ زمعةاسمها: هي أم المؤمنين سوده بنت زمعة بن قيس بن عبد ود ابن نصر بن مالك بن حسل بن عامر بن لؤي القرشية العامرية، وأمها الشمّوس بنت قيس بن زيد بن عمر الأنصارية.
    أبوها: زمعة بن قيس بن عبد ود بن نصر بن مالك بن حسل بن عامر بن لؤي بن غالب بن فهر بن مالك بن النضر بن كنانة بن خزيمة بن مدركة بن إلياس بن مضر بن نزار بن معد بن عدنان.
    أمها: الشمّوس بنت قيس بن عمرو بن زيد بن لبيد بن خداش بن عامر بن غنم بن عدي بن النجار بن ثعلبة بن عمرو بن الخزرح بن حارثة بن ثعلبة بن عمرو مزيقياء بن عامر ماء السماء بن حارثة الغطريف بن امرئ القيس بن ثعلبة بن مازن بن الأزد بن الغوث بن نبت بن مالك بن زيد ابن كهلان بن سبأ بن يشجب بن يعرب بن قحطان. والشموس هذه ابنة خال عبد المطلب.

كانت سيدة مميزة في عصرها. تزوجت قبل النبي محمد ابن عم لها يقال له: السكران بن عمرو، أخي سهيل بن عمرو العامري. ولما أسلمت بايعت النبي وأسلم معها زوجها السكران وهاجرا جميعاً إلى أرض الحبشة، وذاقت المصاعب في الذهاب معه والإياب حتى مات عنها وتركها حزينة مقهورة لا عون لها ولا حرفة وأبوها شيخ كبير..
يتبع....

----------


## مروة عاشور

وعليكِ السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

أحسن الله إليكِ أختنا الكريمة ونفع الله بكِ
عطر يفوح بذكر أسمائهن وشذى يدوم بتذكر أخبارهن 
جمعنا الله بهن ورزقنا حسن اتباعهن

نتابع معكِ أيتها الفاضلة.

----------


## هوازن العتيبيه

جزاكِ الله خيرا وعودا حميدا يا غالية

----------


## هوازن العتيبيه

قصة زواج سودة..والأدب منها كاللمعةكانت رضي الله عنها سيدة ً جليلة نبيلة ، تزوجت بدايةً من السكران بن عمرو ، أخي سهيل بن عمرو العامري ، وهاجرت مع زوجها إلى الحبشة فراراً بدينها ، ولها منه خمسة أولاد .

ولم يلبث أن شعر المهاجرون هناك بضرورة العودة إلى مكة ، فعادت هي وزوجها معهم ، وبينما هي كذلك إذ رأت في المنام أن قمراً انقض عليها من السماء وهي مضطجعة ، فأخبرت زوجها السكران فقال : والله لئن صدقت رؤياك لم ألبث إلا يسيراً حتى أموت وتتزوجين من بعدي ، فاشتكى السكران من يومه ذلك وثقل عليه المرض ، حتى أدركته المنيّة .

وكان حال النبي صلى الله عليهِ وسلّم بعد وفاة زوجه الحنون خديجة في حزن شديد وكان الصحابة رضي الله عنهم جميعا يعرفون قدر محبة النبي لخديجة وقدر حزنه الشديد على موتها فلم يتجرأ أحد من الصحابة أن يتحدّث مع النبي صلى الله عليهِ وسلّم أمر زواجه .. قد كان عمر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم خمسون سنة عندما تزوج بزوجته الثانية وهي سودة بنت زمعة رضي الله عنها بعد وفاة زوجها السكران بالحبشة عندما كان هناك في هجرة الحبشة الأولى.
وكان ذلك سنة عشر من النبوة بعد وفاة زوجته الأولى أم المؤمنين خديجة بنت خويلدرضي الله عنها التي توفيت في رمضان سنة عشر من النبوة، وكان زواجه صلى الله عليه وسلم سودة في شهر شوال ولذلك تكون الفترة بينهما حوالي شهر يزيد أو ينقص.(1) 
فأتت الصحابية الفاضلة خولة بنت حكيم.لتعرض هذا الأمر على النبي صلى الله عليهِ وسلّم.وتحكي لنا امّنا العفيفة عائشة هذا الموقف 
عن عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت: لما توفيت خديجة, قالت: خولة بنت حكيم بن الأوقص ,امرأة عثمان بن مظعون " وذلك بمكة .يا رسول الله ألا تزوج؟ قال: (من) قالت: إن شئتَ بكر وإن شئت ثيّبا قال: فمن البكر قالت: ابنة أحب خلق الله إليك عائشة بنت أبي بكر قال: فمن الثيّب؟ قالتسودة بنت زمعه آمنت بك واتبعتك على ما أنت عليه قال: اذهبي فاذكريهما علي ..
وفي رواية أحمد وكان فيها شيء من التصرف قالت:فذهبت إلى سودة وأبيها زمعه –وكان شيخا كبيرا قد جلس على المواسم _فقلتُ: ماذا ادخل الله عليكم من الخير والبركة ؟ 
قالت: سودة بنت ومعه.وما ذاكَ ياخولة؟
قلت:أرسلني رسول الله إليكِ لأخطبك عليه
غمر سودة سرور عميق فأي فرحة كفرحة أن تكون زوجة لرسول الله وأن تصبح ام المؤمنين.وبعد لحظات من تأملها رضي الله عنها قالت: وددت ذلك ولكن ادخلي على أبي فاذكري له ذلك .
قالت: خولة:فدخلت على أبي سودة وحييته بتحية أهل الجاهلية وقلت:أنعم صباحا
فقال: من أنتِ ياهذه؟
قالت: خولة بنت حكيم بن أميّة السلمي زوج عثمان بن مظعون الجمحي.
قالت:خولة فرحّب بي والد سودة وقال ما شاء الله أن يقول:فكان على علمِ أني خرجت عن آلهة قومي وآمنت وهاجرت إلى الحبشة ,ثمّ عدت إلى مكة .وسألني عن حاجتي وقال: ما شأنك؟
فقلت: إنّ محمّدا بن عبد الله بن عبد المطلب يذكر ابنتك سودة أم الأسود
قال:إنّ محمدا كفءٌ كريم ولكن ما تقول صاحبتك سودة 
قلت: هي تحبّ ذلك 
قال: إذن ادعيها إليْ
فذهبت ودعوتها وقال: لسودة أي بنيّة إنّ خولة ابنة حكيم تزعم انّ محمدا ابن عبد الله قد أرسل يخطبكِ وهو كفءٌ كريم أتحبين أن أزوجكِ منه 
فقالت: سودة في صوتٍ يفصح عن رغبتها :نعم إن احببت 
فالتفت زمعه إلى خولة وقال: لها.قولي لمحمّد فليأتنا 
قالت: خولة فجاء محمد وعقد عليها وملكها فزوجه إيّاها بعد ان أصدقها أربعمائة درهم
وهاهي قصة زواج سودة التي بغمرها أدب الصحابة رضوان الله عليهم ..
ــــــــــــــ
http://www.islamweb.net/fatwa/index....twaId&Id=73028

----------


## المشتاقة لرؤية الرسول

جزاك الله خير اختي هوازن ونحن في انتظار جديدك وفقك الله

----------


## توحيدة

ماشاء الله نفع الله بك وفتح الله عليك من العلم النافع 
أتابع معك وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## هوازن العتيبيه

بارك الله فيكما وجزاكما خيرا

----------


## هوازن العتيبيه

أمّ المؤمنين سودة .في بيت النبوة
وهاهي امّنا سودة رضي الله عنها تدخل رحاب بيت النبوة لتكون زوجة لسيّد الأولين والآخرين
ولتكون أمًا من أمّهات المؤمنين رضي الله عنها وأرضها .
وكانت تحاول رضي الله عنها لتملأ هذا البيت للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلّم نورا وإيمانا وسعادة مع أنّها تعلم أنها مهما فعلت لن تكون عند النبي كمقام خديجة رضي الله عنها
وكانت رضي الله عنها تخفف عن النبي ما كان يلقاه من قومه وتحدثه عن ذكرياتها في الحبشة وتكثر من اخبار ابنته رقية وزوجها عثمان رضي الله عنهما فكان النبي 
يحب ان يسمع أخبار ابنته وما بحدث معهما ليطمئنّ فلبه عليها فكانت تبحث عن أيّ شيء لتدخل السعادة في قلبه رضي الله عنها

وأخذت مكانها الرفيع في بيت الرسول -صلى الله عليه وسلم- 
وحرصت على خدمة بناته الكريمات ، سعيدة يملأ نفسها الرضا والسرور
وكان يسعدها أن ترى الرسول -صلى الله عليه وسلم- يبتسم من مشيتها المتمايلة من ثِقَل جسمها ، الى جانب ملاحة نفسها وخفّة ظلها فهذا همّها أن ترضي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلّم وهذا شأن أمّهات المؤمنين يسعين ليدخلن الفرحة في قلب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلّم رضي الله عنهم وأرضاهم 

يتبع..

----------


## لجين الندى

أحسن الله اليكِ هوازن .. ونفع بك .. وزادك علما ..
متابعين معك

----------


## هوازن العتيبيه

وأحسن إليك يا لجين وبارك فيك

----------


## هوازن العتيبيه

رقّت قلبها ..وحسن ترحيبهاوهكذا ظلّت أمّنا سودة رضي الله عنها في بيت الني صلى الله عليهِ وسلّم
تلتمس هدي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلّم وتأخذ من أخلاقه وعلمه وحلمه فكانت رضي الله عنها بسعادة غامرة وسعاتها كانت لقربها من النبي صلى الله عليه وسلّم وحق لها أن تسعد بصحبته فمن لا يسعد بصحبة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلّم بأبي هو وأمي 
وكانت رضي الله عنها رقيقة القلب وكان لها مواقف جميلة تدل على حسنها وحسن أخلاقها 
وحسن طاعتها للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلّم وبناته .
وقد قدمت رقيّة ابنة رسول الله صلى الله عليها وسلّم وزوجها عثمان بن عفّان من هجرتهم إلى الحبشة ووقعت عينا رقية على دار أمّها الطاهرة خديجة بنت خويلد 
هذه الدار التي ربها النبي وزوجه خديجة هذه الدار التي ترعرعت فيها دار العفّة والطهارة والإيمان وطرق الباب فانتشر الخبر أن قدمت رقية وعثمان,وراحت أم كلثوم وفاطمة ومن كان معهم يتسابقون إليها وتعانقت الأخوات واستيقظت ذكرياتهم في طفولتهم 
وراحت ترحب سوده بنت زمعه ترحب برقية وعثمان وهبت ذكريات سودة مع رقيّة في هجرتها إلى الحبشة 
فكانت سودة تقضي أغلب وقتها مع رقية وخولة بنت حكيم وبعض النسوة يتذاكرون أمر الإسلام .
وعندما علم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلّم بقدوم ابنته وزوجها فإذا بوجه الشريف مسفر ضاحك مستبشر وبالحنان يتدفق من قلبه الطاهر.
فكانت ليلة جميلة باجتماع الأحباب والأصحاب وأخدت رقية تحدثهم عن ما جرى معهم وتحدثهم عمن أخبار أهل الحبشة 
وكانت سودة من بينهم فرحت بهذا الاجتماع الذي أفرح قلب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم رضي الله عنها وأرضاها وحشرنا نعها في الجنّةيتبع..

----------


## هوازن العتيبيه

هجرة سودة..إلى المدينة المنورةوواصل النبي بدعوته وواصل المشركون بإيذائهم للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلّم وبأصحابه وظلّت سودة متمسكة بالنبي تصبّره على ما يلقاه من المشركين وتأمله بأن نصر الله قريب وكانت تواسيه بحلمها الجميل رضي الله عنها وأرضاها ..ثم أذن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلّم للصحابة بالهجرة إلى المدينة حيث نزلوا في رحاب الأنصار أنزل الله بهم.في سورة الحشر:( والذين تبوءوا الدار والإيمان من قبلهم يحبون من هاجر إليهم ولا يجدون في صدورهم حاجة مما أوتوا ويؤثرون على أنفسهم ولو كان بهم خصاصة ومن يوق شح نفسه فأولئك هم المفلحون )واشتد الإيذاء للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلّم بعد ذلك فهاجر مع زوجتة سودة إلى المدينة فلم تكن بالتي تفارقه أبدا.فهاجرت مع النبي ليقاما دولة الإسلام لتكون دولة العز والمنارة.فاستقر   بالمدينة رضي الله عنها وأرضاها..يتبع..

----------


## هوازن العتيبيه

كرمٌ وإيثار ... وإرضاء للنبي المختار 
وبعد أن استقرت سوده بنت زمعة في المدينة وبعد ثلاث سنين من زواجها من النبي صلى الله عليه وسلّم تزوج النبي بعائشة رضي الله عنها وأرضاها ومع أن عائشة كانت شديدة الغيرة ولكنها كانت تحب سودة بنت زمعه حبًّا شديدا فقد كانت سودة رضي الله محبوبة أخذت قلوب من حولها فأحبّها الناس حتي (ضرّتها) كانت تحبّها فكانت صاحبة القلب الطيب وابتسامة دائمه رضي الله عنها وأرضاها 
ومن المواقف العظيمة حقا التي تدل على حبها وكرمها وإيثارها واجتهادها لإرضاء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلّم قدْرَ ما تستطيع حتى ولو كان ذلك على حساب سعادتها وفي ليلتها !.
فكانت رضي الله عنها تعلم يقينا أنّ عائشة رضي الله عنها أحب النساء إلي قلبه الحبيب بأبي هو وأمي .فأرادت أن تدخل السعادة على قلب زوجها فوهبت ليلتها إلى عائشة رضي الله عنها تبتغي أجرا وثوبا عظيما ..
عن عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت:كان رسول الله إذا أراد السفر أقرع بين نسائه ,فأيتهنّ خرج سهمها خرج بها معه ,وكان يقسّم لكلّ امرأة منهن يومها وليلتها غير أنّ سودة بنت زمعه وهبت يومها وليلتها لعائشة زوج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلّم تبتغي بذلك رضى النبي صلى الله عيه وسلّم 
ولقد كانت سودة بنت زمعه حين أسنّت وفرقت أن يفارقها رسول الله صلى الله عليهِ وسلّم 
يا رسول الله ,يومي لعائشة فقبل ذلك رسول الله منها .قالت: نقول في ذلك أنزل الله تعالى _وفي أشباهها _ أراه قال: (وإن امرأةٌ خافت من بعلها نشوزا )
فتلك امّ المؤمنين سودة وفية بعطائها ساعية لهدفها النبيل إرضاء زوجها الحبيب ولو كان ذلك بسعادتها رضي الله عنها وأرضاها..يتبع..

----------


## هوازن العتيبيه

موقف طريف يمرُّ بها ,,وعائشة تثني عليها 
ومن المواقف الطريفة التي مرّت عليها رضي الله وأرضاها موقف نلتمس فيها الألفة والمحبّة التي كانت بين سودة وعائشة رضي الله عنهما فكان في إحدى الجلسات كان هذا الموقف الطريف والجميل .
عن عائشة رضي الله وأرضاها قالت: أتيت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلّم.بخرزة قد طبختها له فقلت لسودة _والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلّم بيني وبينها_(كُلي) فأبت فقلت: لتأكلن أو لألطخنّ وجهك .فأبت ,فوضعت يدي في الخريزة فطليت وجهها فضحك النبي صلى الله عليهِ وسلّم فوضع بيده لها وقال (الطخي وجهها ) فضحك النبي صلى الله عليه وسلّم فمرّ عمر فقال:
يا عبد الله يا عبد الله فظنّ أنه سيدخل فقال: قوما فاغسلا وجوهكما ,فقالت:عائشة فما زلت أهاب عمر لهيبة رسول الله صلى الله صلى الله عليه وسلّم
ومن الجميل حقا أن نسمع كلام عائشة الحبيبة رضي الله وأرضاها :ومناسبة كلامها هنا وهي تتكلم وتثني على سودة ..
عن عائشة رضي الله عنها وأرضاها قالت: ما رأيت امرأة أحبّ إليّ أن أكون في مسلاخها من سودة بنت زمعه من امرأة فيها حده.قالت: فلمّا كبرت جعلت يومها من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلّم لعائشة قالت: يا رسول الله قد جعلت يومي منك لعائشة فكان رسول الله يقسم لعائشة يومين :يومها ويوم سودة 
فتلكم الكريمة بنت الكرام رصي الله عنها وأرضاهايتبع...

----------


## هوازن العتيبيه

> قصة زواج سودة..والأدب منها كاللمعةكانت رضي الله عنها سيدة ً جليلة نبيلة ، تزوجت بدايةً من السكران بن عمرو ، أخي سهيل بن عمرو العامري ، وهاجرت مع زوجها إلى الحبشة فراراً بدينها ، ولها منه خمسة أولاد .
> 
> ولم يلبث أن شعر المهاجرون هناك بضرورة العودة إلى مكة ، فعادت هي وزوجها معهم ، وبينما هي كذلك إذ رأت في المنام أن قمراً انقض عليها من السماء وهي مضطجعة ، فأخبرت زوجها السكران فقال : والله لئن صدقت رؤياك لم ألبث إلا يسيراً حتى أموت وتتزوجين من بعدي ، فاشتكى السكران من يومه ذلك وثقل عليه المرض ، حتى أدركته المنيّة .
> 
> وكان حال النبي صلى الله عليهِ وسلّم بعد وفاة زوجه الحنون خديجة في حزن شديد وكان الصحابة رضي الله عنهم جميعا يعرفون قدر محبة النبي لخديجة وقدر حزنه الشديد على موتها فلم يتجرأ أحد من الصحابة أن يتحدّث مع النبي صلى الله عليهِ وسلّم أمر زواجه .. قد كان عمر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم خمسون سنة عندما تزوج بزوجته الثانية وهي سودة بنت زمعة رضي الله عنها بعد وفاة زوجها السكران بالحبشة عندما كان هناك في هجرة الحبشة الأولى.
> وكان ذلك سنة عشر من النبوة بعد وفاة زوجته الأولى أم المؤمنين خديجة بنت خويلدرضي الله عنها التي توفيت في رمضان سنة عشر من النبوة، وكان زواجه صلى الله عليه وسلم سودة في شهر شوال ولذلك تكون الفترة بينهما حوالي شهر يزيد أو ينقص.(1) 
> فأتت الصحابية الفاضلة خولة بنت حكيم.لتعرض هذا الأمر على النبي صلى الله عليهِ وسلّم.وتحكي لنا امّنا العفيفة عائشة هذا الموقف 
> عن عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت: لما توفيت خديجة, قالت: خولة بنت حكيم بن الأوقص ,امرأة عثمان بن مظعون " وذلك بمكة .يا رسول الله ألا تزوج؟ قال: (من) قالت: إن شئتَ بكر وإن شئت ثيّبا قال: فمن البكر قالت: ابنة أحب خلق الله إليك عائشة بنت أبي بكر قال: فمن الثيّب؟ قالتسودة بنت زمعه آمنت بك واتبعتك على ما أنت عليه قال: اذهبي فاذكريهما علي ..
> وفي رواية أحمد وكان فيها شيء من التصرف قالت:فذهبت إلى سودة وأبيها زمعه –وكان شيخا كبيرا قد جلس على المواسم _فقلتُ: ماذا ادخل الله عليكم من الخير والبركة ؟ 
> ...


وكان لأمّ المؤمنين سودة أخ يدعى عبد الله بن زمعه .لا يزال على دينِ قريش .وكان خارجَ مكّة,فلما قدم مكة وجد أنّ أخته قد تزوجها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلّم.طارت نفسه غيظا وسار الشرار يخرج من عينيه وحثا بالتراب على رأسه أسفا وحزنا على هذا الزواج فدخل على أبيه العجوز يرغي ويهدد ويتوعد.
ولما فتح الله عزّ وحل بصيرته وبصره على نور الإسلام وآمن بالله وبمحمد رسولا ونبيّا 
قال: محدّثا عن نفسه:إنّي لسفيه يوم أحثو التراب على رأسي أن تزوج النبيّ  سودة.

----------


## هوازن العتيبيه

مودة ورحمة وعطاء.. وكرم يفيض منها وسخاء
وقد كان بيتها رضي الله عنها يملأه المودة والرحمة وقد كانت تحبّ أن يضحك رسول الله صلى الله عليهِ وسلّم :لتدخل عليه البهجة والسرور 
قالت: سودة:يا رسول الله صليت خلفك البارحة فركعتَ بي, حتى مسكت أنفي مخافة أن يقطر الدم فضحك. وكانت تضحكه بعض الأحيان بالشيء
وكانت تضحكه على مشيتها فقد كانت رضي الله ثقيلة الجسد فكانت تسبق النبي ليراها بمشيتها فيضحك
وقد كانت رضيّ الله عنها كريمة العطاء سخيّة بعطائها لا تميل روحها إلى الدنيا ولا إلى متاعها فكانت كل ما جاءها مال تؤثر به من حولها فكانت تعلم أنّ ما عند الله أفضل وأبقى
عن ابنِ سربن أن عمر بعث إلى سودة بغرارة داراهم فقالت: ما هذه؟ قالوا دراهم قالت: في الغرارة مثل التمر ,يا جارية بلِّغيني القنعَ ,ففرّقتها :
القتع :هو الطبق
فما أجمل سيرة هذه الأم المباركة همها رضاء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلّم,تريد أن تدخل السعادة على قلبه.يتبع..

----------


## هوازن العتيبيه

سباقٌ للخيراتْ .. في ساعاتٍ نيّراتْ
وكانت أمّنا سودة رضي الله عنها تسارع للخيرات,
وهذا حال أمّهات المؤمنين رضي الله عنهم 
فكنّّ يتسابقنَ إلى مرضاة الله لأنهن عاقلات رشيدات يعلمن أنّ هذه الدنيا طل زائل .
وكانت رضي الله عنها وأرضاها تضع آية الله في قلبها الطاهر فتحفظ وتطبّق فإذا سمعت بآية يذكر فيها عن الصدقة فإذا هيَ تسرع لها وهكذا..
وكانت سودة في يومٍ من الأيّام خارجةً مع النبي صلى الله عليهِ وسلّم :إلى الحج لتتسابق إلى الخيرات , 
عن عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت: نزلت المزدلفة فاستأذنت النبي صلى اله عليهِ وسلّم سودة أن تدفع قبل حطمة الناس وكانت امرأة بطيئة فإذن لها فدفعت قبل حطمت الناس وأقمنا حتى أصبحنا نحن ثمّ دفعنا بدفعة ,فلأن أكونَ استأذنت رسول الله كما استأذنته سودة أحبّ إليّ من مفروحٍ بهِ 
فهذا كانت أمنا سودة تسارع لكلّ خير وكانت حريصةً على طاعة الله ورسوله رضي الله عنها وأرضاها
يتبع..

----------


## هوازن العتيبيه

يأتيها الإذن .من ربّ الإنسِ والجن
وهاهي أمّنا الطاهرة العفيفة بموقف آخر يحصل معها فيأتيها الإذن من فوق سبعِ سموات 
عن عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت:خرجت سودة بنت زمعه ليلًا فرآها عمر فقال: إنّكِ والله ياسودة ما تخفين علينا ,فرجعت فذكرت ذلك للنبي صلى الله عليهِ وسلّم:وهو في حجرتي يتعشّى.وإن في يده لعرقا. فأنزل الله عليه فرفع عنه وهو يقول((قد أذن لكنّ أن تخرجن لحوائجكنّ))
فهاهي أمّ المؤمنين من كرامتها أن أنزل الله الوحي على النبي صلى الله وسلّم .ليأذن لها بأن تقضي أغراضها رضي الله عنها وأرضاها
يتبع..

----------


## أم التوائم

بارك الله فيك اخية

----------


## هوازن العتيبيه

وفيكم بارك أختي الفاضلة حياك الله

----------


## هوازن العتيبيه

الفراق والرحيل ..ودموع تسيلوظلّت الصحابية الحبيبة سودة تتعايش مع كتاب الله وسنة رسوله صلى الله عليهِ وسلم.
بقلبها وجوارحها وتحاول أن تطبقه على الوجه المطلوب ليرضى عنها الإله وليرضى عنها زوجها الحبيب .
ولكن..
ولكن لا شيءَ باقي وكل شيء له نهاية حتى الإنسان مهما بلغ مقامه ومهما تعددت محاسنه فإنه هالك لا محالة. 
وها هو اليوم الحزين اليوم الذي ادمع عيون سودة دموعًا شديدة إنها دموع الحزن على فراق الحبيب ومحّمدٍ اللبيب. فراق النبي صلى الله عليهِ وسلّم حزنت سودة على زوجها حزنا شديدا فقد سكن الحزن في قلبها الطاهر فلم تكن لتنسى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلّم الذي لطالَ ما واساها وأفرحها الذي غمرها حنانا وعطفا بقلبه الرحيم بأبي وأمي أنتَ يا رسول الله 
ولكن.أسلمت للقضاء المكتوب وعلمت أنّ علّام الغيوب أخذ محمّدًا اخذ رحيم غفور وعرفت أنّ هو في الجنّة سيكون بأحسنِ حال وحسبها أن النبي راض عنها فهي لم تعصيه أبدا. وحسبها أنها ستكون معه في الجنّة أيضا. 
فلم تكن لتنسى النبي صلى الله عليهِ وسلّم بل ظلت تطبق شرع الله وسنته ليكون راضيا عنها وظلت تسعى للجنّة لتقابل فقيدها عليه الصلاة والسلام.يتبع..

----------


## هوازن العتيبيه

وحان وقت رحيلها.. لتنعمَ بنعيم ربّها
وها نحن نمضي في سيرة أمّ المؤمنين سودة لنتعايش كل موقف ,نلتمس منها الأدب والعبرة وينفعنا هذا في ديننا ودنيانا
وبقيت سودة رضي الله عنها وامتدّتْ بها الحياة إلى خلافة عمر رضي الله عنه وكان أصحاب النبيّ جميعا يعلمون قدر هذه الصحابية وقدر مكانتها فكانوا يحسنون لها غاية الإحسان
ويقيت سودة بعد النبي صلى الله عليهِ وسلّم داعية سابقة إلى الخير تسعى إلى رضاء ربها راجية لقاء زوجها في الجنّة
وقبض ربّ الجلالة روحها في آخر خلافة عمر رضي الله عنه فقد نامت على فراش الموت وفاضت روحها الطاهرة إلى خالقها 
فرحمها الله وأسكنها فسيح جنّاته

يتبع..

----------


## هوازن العتيبيه

تنبيه هام!
أخواتي الفاضلات كما سبق في سير المباركة من خديجة بنت خويلد ومن سودة بنت زمعه وفي عائشة الآن وما سيأتينا بعد من السير المباركة إن شاء الله 
أنا لا أنقل من كتاب محدد بل عندي عدة مراجع.
فمثلا عندما أكتب شيئا كـ زواج خديجة وغيرها أقرأ فيما عندي من الكتب التي ذٌكِرتْ فيه هذه القصة وأبحث في النت وأقرأ كل ما كتب قي هذه الزاوية المباركة
ثم أكتب القصة بأسلوب آخر بطريقة أخرى وأضيف من عندي ما آراه مناسبا ليكون أسلوب رساله إلى كل فتاة مسلمة , 
والكتاب الذي أحبه وألجأ إليه كتاب صحابيات حول الرسول لشيخ محمود المصري ..
الخلاصة.أن قبل كتابة السير أقرأ في الكتب وأبحث في النت ثم أكتبها في طريقتي 
وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## هوازن العتيبيه

وهنا ننتهي من سيرة أم المؤمنين سودة بنت زمعه
سائلة المولى أن ينفع بها الجميع.
وأسأل الله أن يرزقنا العلم النافع والعمل الصالح وأن يجعل أعمالنا خالصة لوجهه الكريم سبحانه
ولنا لقاء آخر مع أم المؤمنين عائشة رضي الله عنها وأرضاها في مقال آخر 
سبحانك اللهمّ وبحمدك نشهد أن لا إله إلا أنت نستغفرك ونتوب إليك 
وكتبه أختكم هوازن العتيبي

----------

